# (4) Race Series With RCScrewZ & Halo Hobbies



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Starting 5/15/05 (Sunday) will start a 4-week (race) series with RCScrewZ and Halo Hobbies. Click on the link below for more info. (2) Races will be held at RCScrewZ and (2) will be held at Halo Hobbies - Cash Prizes will be awarded to the Top 3 Point Finshers of each class. Sponsored and/or factory drivers will have to run 19T or modified class. The Stock class is for eveyone to make it fair!

http://www.rcscrewz.com/Halo_RcscrewZ_May_2005.pdf

Any questions just give us a call at (734)765-8870

Keith Bergevin
Josh Cyrul


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm guessing Screwz is going to stay carpet for the series atleast?


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

no 1/12 scale ???


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

kolors by kropy said:


> no 1/12 scale ???


 I believe that was an oversight since there hasn't been a 1/12th scale class here for months. Kinda sad. Is it still going strong down there?

The next time I see Keith, i'll bring it up.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> I'm guessing Screwz is going to stay carpet for the series atleast?


 Pulled up after the series. Just in time to get ready for the first M.O.R.L race.

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

the week before for practice?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> the week before for practice?


 Looks like it.

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I'll see that weekend then.....


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

How did the first race go?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

kolors by kropy said:


> How did the first race go?


Good. Wish the turnout was better. 19T was really close from 4th place through 9th. Kinda reminded me of Cleveland. We were within 3.5 seconds after the qualifiers.

Tim


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> Good. Wish the turnout was better. 19T was really close from 4th place through 9th. Kinda reminded me of Cleveland. We were within 3.5 seconds after the qualifiers.
> 
> Tim



Yea, three "abnormal" racers came in first, second and third.......


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Who finnished second and third @ the first race?


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Barry 2nd, Dave 3rd.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

who was first??????


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

josh short said:


> who was first??????


 Cyrul


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

when is the rug going out at Screws?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I think today.

Are you gonna run there?

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

is there racing today on the blacktop? if so, I'll be there!


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Is anyone going to show up at Halos this weekend? Thats a bit of a long ride for me if no ones going to be there. Not to mention my wife keeps going in that jewelry store out there.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

I won't be there cuz I'm switching over to rubber. Probably be at Screws.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Sounds like I might have to do that myself. Theres nothing like the sound of real rubber on blacktop.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Barry, you going to be at Screws Sunday too?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Yep, thats the plan..........


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I'll see you sunday....


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Racing on Sunday at Screwz?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

who knows.... you gonna show up? or run the MORL?


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Im gonna hopefully run the MORL.. only if there is rubber tires though!


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Is there racing at rc screws on Sunday? Times, classes, info please. I'm trying to find a place that races on Sunday. 

Also what is the MORL???

Thanx,
Karl


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Bobby Flack said:


> Racing on Sunday at Screwz?



Yea, see if you can get your old man to run some electric !


----------

